# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  I Am Bread: Game cho người chơi vào vai... bánh mì gối

## seo.nstech

Điện thoại, vô tuyến từng được coi như những phát minh vô dụng và điên rồ ở thời điểm vừa ra mắt là minh chứng rõ ràng nhất cho việc không có giới hạn nào cho các ý tưởng sáng tạo. Ranh giới giữa “điên” và “thiên tài” cũng thường rất mong manh,  vì thế dù trong bất kì lĩnh vực nào thì liên tục thử nghiệm những thứ mới mẻ cũng rất quan trọng.
Quay trở lại làng game, trong vài năm trở lại đây chúng ta có thể thấy sự phát triển mạnh của thể loại mô phỏng đưa người chơi vào đủ mọi vai diễn từ bác sĩ phẫu thuật, kĩ sư đường sắt cho đến những loài... động vật như dê, mèo, bạch tuộc. Thể loại này mang đến sự vui nhộn cho người chơi nhờ cơ chế vật lý được thiết kế cực kì nhạy với các va chạm vật thể và kết hợp cùng thao tác vụng về của nhân vật trong game để mang đến những tình huống khiến người chơi khó mà nhịn nổi cười.

Goat Simulator - tựa game mô phỏng rất thành công trong thời gian gần đây.


Nếu đã từng chơi qua Surgeon Simulator – một trong những tựa game tiên phong trong thể loại simulator thì chắc hẳn bạn đã biết những ca phẫu thuật trong trò chơi điên rồ tới mức nào. Nhưng hãng phát triển Bossa còn đang dự tính đưa kiểu game này lên một tầm cao mới với sản phẩm hiện đang trong giai đoạn phát triển của mình là I Am Bread, trong đó chúng ta sẽ được vào vai món bánh mì gối. Đúng vậy, một lát bánh mì vô tri vô giác nhưng lại có khả năng di chuyển.  


Cốt truyện – thứ chẳng mấy ai quan tâm ở những tựa game kiểu này như sau: bạn là một lát bánh mì với nhiệm vụ phải di chuyển từ ổ bánh tới lò nướng bằng 4 “chân” ơ rmỗi góc. Trích nguyên văn mô tả của hãng sản xuất về I Am Bread: “_Game là câu chuyện cảm động về hành trình đầy gian nan và thử thách của một lát bánh mì trên con đường trở thành bánh mì nướng._ “  
Trong đoạn trailer dưới đây, các bạn có thể thấy I Am Bread hứa hẹn sẽ là một tựa game rất hài hước nữa đến từ Bossa sau Surgeon Simulator khi lát bánh mì phải vượt qua nhiều chướng ngại như máy giặt, quạt trần, bồn cầu... 
[embedded content]
I Am Bread Trailer.
*I Am Bread* hiện chưa có thời điểm phát hành cụ thể.
*Surgeon Simulator 2013: Game mô phỏng, kinh dị hay... hài hước?*

----------

